# Fantasy Football



## bcritch (Aug 8, 2009)

That time of the year again. Please let me know if we have any interest. I'm going to setup a League in a few days. I just need to know how many Teams to enter. we had some fun last year so we'll try it again.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm a glutten for punishment, PUT ME IN COACH!!!!!! We did have a good time last year, lets keep it in the family so we can bust each others chops, do some trash talking and see who can be KING TIN :mrgreen: DO YOU FEEL LUCKY?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Im in!! It seamed like a lot of fun last years and watch out Mr Moo cause im fixin' on giving you a virtual smack down!!


----------



## shamoo (Aug 8, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Im in!! It seamed like a lot of fun last years and watch out Mr Moo cause im fixin' on giving you a virtual smack down!!


Dont make ME put a Uriah Faber on ya'll.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 8, 2009)

bcritch said:


> That time of the year again. Please let me know if we have any interest. I'm going to setup a League in a few days. I just need to know how many Teams to enter. we had some fun last year so we'll try it again.


Mr. Bill if we get enough people can we play 1 on 1 this year?


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 8, 2009)

If you need another to round out the league, I could play. I'm not likely getting invited back to my old work league since I quit that job after winning the last two years. 

Only question, who is the number one RB - Turner or Peterson?


----------



## bcritch (Aug 8, 2009)

shamoo said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > That time of the year again. Please let me know if we have any interest. I'm going to setup a League in a few days. I just need to know how many Teams to enter. we had some fun last year so we'll try it again.
> ...



Same as last year right?


----------



## bcritch (Aug 8, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Im in!! It seamed like a lot of fun last years and watch out Mr Moo cause im fixin' on giving you a virtual smack down!!



BA you can join our battle for the basement...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## bcritch (Aug 8, 2009)

wasilvers said:


> If you need another to round out the league, I could play. I'm not likely getting invited back to my old work league since I quit that job after winning the last two years.
> 
> Only question, who is the number one RB - Turner or Peterson?



I like Peterson...


----------



## bcritch (Aug 8, 2009)

https://fantasy.foxsports.com/fantasy/football/commissioner/953152/

Send me an email and I will add you to the league........

We have room for 20 teams.


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2009)

shamoo said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Im in!! It seamed like a lot of fun last years and watch out Mr Moo cause im fixin' on giving you a virtual smack down!!
> ...




His career is done. Sissy with a broken hand. :LOL2:

count me in!


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds good...


----------



## shamoo (Aug 9, 2009)

bcritch said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Im in!! It seamed like a lot of fun last years and watch out Mr Moo cause im fixin' on giving you a virtual smack down!!
> ...


I got the basement, is that a good thing??


----------



## natetrack (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll play again if theres room. Got close last year.


----------



## bcritch (Aug 9, 2009)

shamoo said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



Yes that's a good thing for you. You need to concentrate on staying in the basement and not letting anyone else down there. Especially me…… :lol:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll join the fun again......It was fun last year. :mrgreen: 

[email protected]


----------



## russ010 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll play again.. you boys might beat up on me this year though - I'm going to be fishing more than playing fantasy... but I'm still game


----------



## RStewart (Aug 13, 2009)

im in. [email protected] ive won the last 2 out of 3 in my other league and played in all 3 champ games, so i will give this league a try.


----------



## ober51 (Aug 13, 2009)

i guess im not in, i need an invite


----------



## bcritch (Aug 14, 2009)

ober51 said:


> i guess im not in, i need an invite




Did you send me your email?


----------



## bcritch (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's who I have listed so far. 

bcritch
G3 Smallies
Nodak
Russ010
Shamoo Nation
Team Tin-Lar
Team Tin-Jim
Little Monsters
Bassaholics

If your having any problems please let me know. The new format is very confusing. I also have 2 invites still out so check your email if you wanted to join. We still have some room so send me your email address if you want to play. If I missed anyone please let me know.....


----------



## DahFISH (Aug 14, 2009)

Glad to see I'm on your list, but I still have not recieved the invite yet. I kinda remember having this problem last year. Did you use the verizon email or the hotmail? 

Thanks Lar


----------



## slim357 (Aug 14, 2009)

Im down to play [email protected]


----------



## bcritch (Aug 14, 2009)

DahFISH said:


> Glad to see I'm on your list, but I still have not recieved the invite yet. I kinda remember having this problem last year. Did you use the verizon email or the hotmail?
> 
> Thanks Lar




surve*****@passport.com


----------



## bcritch (Aug 14, 2009)

slim357 said:


> Im down to play [email protected]




Invite sent.....


----------



## RStewart (Aug 14, 2009)

how come i have a co-owner?


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 14, 2009)

stew6371 said:


> how come i have a co-owner?



That's what I was wondering too - as your co-owner :shock: 

I got an invite and clicked the link to signup, and was put as a co-owner :?: 

Not sure how to fix it. I was just going to be an extra player to round out the league - one of the - if necessary players. I tried to remove myself as a co-owner - but was not successful. The league manager may have to remove me. I'll not mess with your team [-X 

Will


----------



## RStewart (Aug 14, 2009)

there is another team open. that is weird it put you with me.


----------



## DahFISH (Aug 14, 2009)

bcritch said:


> DahFISH said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see I'm on your list, but I still have not recieved the invite yet. I kinda remember having this problem last year. Did you use the verizon email or the hotmail?
> ...




#-o I totally forgot about that one. #-o 
Im in, thanks so much. =D>


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 14, 2009)

stew6371 said:


> there is another team open. that is weird it put you with me.



Yeah, just because we're brothers in christ doesn't mean we want to share EVERYTHING - I mean, you could plan on drafting Favre or Stallworth or Vick


----------



## bcritch (Aug 15, 2009)

wasilvers said:


> stew6371 said:
> 
> 
> > there is another team open. that is weird it put you with me.
> ...




I'm working on fixing it.....


----------



## RStewart (Aug 15, 2009)

wasilvers said:


> stew6371 said:
> 
> 
> > there is another team open. that is weird it put you with me.
> ...


 LOL!.thats funny right there!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 25, 2009)

2 days till draft day!! Lets get it on!!!!!!


----------



## Jim (Aug 25, 2009)

I cant log in, Someone help me out!


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 25, 2009)

Is there still time to get in?

If so, [email protected]


----------



## bcritch (Aug 26, 2009)

Jim said:


> I cant log in, Someone help me out!



Jim, you probably need your user name and password from last year..


----------



## bcritch (Aug 26, 2009)

Hanr3 said:


> Is there still time to get in?
> 
> If so, [email protected]



Only if we can get one more person to join. We have 12 teams and we need an even number for scheduling.


----------

